# أخبرونا من فضلكم عن: إشارة السيد المسيح في الأيقونات



## خادم البتول (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمة: بعضنا من هواة "قراءة" الأيقونات، ولكننا نجد عادة في أيقونات السيد المسيح إشارة بالأصابع لا نعرف معناها. على سبيل المثال هذه هي الأيقونة الأقدم على الإطلاق في العالم ("المسيح الضابط الكل"، من دير سانت كاترين بمصر) وتظهر فيها الإشارة المقصودة:*








*
ليس الأمر هكذا فحسب: هناك في الحقيقة إشارتين مختلفتين: في الإشارة الأولى فإن إصبع الإبهام يلتقي مع الإصبعين الأخيرين، كما رأينا أعلاه، وكما نرى بوضوح في هذه الأمثلة أيضا:*















*أما في الإشارة الثانية فإن الإبهام يلتقي بالإصبع قبل الأخير فقط "الخنصر"، أو "إصبع الخاتم"، بينما الإصبع الأخير "البنصر" يرتفع واقفا! أيضا كما في الأمثلة التالية:*














*ولقد وجدت في الحقيقة إشارات أخرى، لكنني أكتفي بهاتين الإشارتين لأنهما الأشهر والأكثر شيوعا، فما هو معنى كل إشارة؟ جزيل الشكر مقدما لكل من يشارك بالشرح والتفسير.*


** * **
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (31 أكتوبر 2012)

متابع ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أكتوبر 2012)

إجابة     أصغر تلميذ :
أ- الايقونة    ب-الاشارة  
* أ-الايقونة *​ هى رسم  تمثيلي تشبيهى  يقصد به  تجسيد عقيدةً   ما  أو  سرد قصةٍ  ما  بتخليدها ماثلةً  أمام حواس البشر تداعب ناظريهم تضيئ تصورات أذهانهم     ...  تحكى  لمتعلم  وأمى [لايجيد القراءة والكتابة ]  -تحكى لوطنى ..ولغريب الللغة  واللسان  .. قصة أو مجموعة من الاحداث والمعانى  ذات الثقل العقيدى - والتاريخى - وبالتالى تنعش الذاكرة  إزاء معانى محدده  وتحتفظ  بهذه المضامين المعنوية- حسياً حاضراً ماثلا .
والايقونة معروف  عنها أنها تقريبية  -تقديرية   وربما  رمزية وليست صورة فوتوغرافية 
فهى أقرب للرسم التعليمى أو الكاريكيوتيري  التعبيري الرمزى  -   فهى ليست من  مدرسة الفن التجريبي  ولا من مدرسة الفن الفوتوغرافي -----بل من مدرسة الفن التعبيري 
إذن هى تشكيل  ذهنى تعبيري -يحمل  معانى وإيحاءات  ورموز ودلالات  - كلها روحية  فقهية ...  فتجد الامى والاجنبي  يقف امام الايقونة  ويقرأء منها مالا يقرأءه من الكتب .

كثيرا ما يسألنا  أخواننا الغير مسيحين  - طيب وهى العذراء كان شكلها كدة بالضبط \ والمسيح   كان كدة بالضبط  ؟؟؟.....
نقول نحن لم ندعى ولن  ندعى ولن نقول  ,ولا نريد ان نزعم ... أن هذه فوتوغرافيات  المسيح والعذراء [ ]
لكنها رسوم تعبيرية   ذات دلالات تدل وتشير  وتمثل  المسيح والعذراء.. بجلاليهما الملوكي  ..وببشاشاتهما الرحيمة ..وبملائكياتهما  الوديعة الدمثة على وجههيهما .

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ب-الاشارة 
المسيح الملك   رئيس الكهنة الاعظم  يشير بإبهامه إلى السلامية الثالثة فى إصبعه البنصر 
وهى فى تعداد السلاميات  رقم [ 10]   ,وهو الرقم الذى يمثله   الحرف اليونانى يوتا   I  - الحرف الاول   فى الاسم  المبارك الشافى  للمخلص الفادى  ربنا يسوع المسيح 
الذى هو بركتنا  وخلاصنا وأماننا  ورجائنا وقيامتنا ونصرتنا  نحن المسيحيين  
ويقوم  الاصبعين الاخرين بصنع حرف v  اليونانى الذى هو  n   فى اليونانية الكوين الذى يدل  على نصرة المسيح وغلبته على الشيطان والعالم  وكل قوة  تحت السماء وبالتالى غلبتنا وانتصارنا فيه ........ه


----------



## خادم البتول (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> متابع ..



*تسعدني متابعتك... ولكن يا عبد المسيح السؤال شكله طلع صعب شوية .*
*سامحوني يا أخوتي.. أنا فعلا كان قصدي سؤال طريف وسهل! (يادي الإحراج)!*
*أمال حتعملوا إيه في السؤال الجاي؟ تعرفوا إيه هي "الضربة اليمينية"؟*
*يللا خلي الناس تصحصح شوية.. *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> إجابة     أصغر تلميذ :
> ........




*أصغر تلميذ وأشجع قلب .

بالفعل أنا سأتعلم الكثير بهذه الطريقة، أكثر مما كنت أتخيل، لأن الشرح الذي ذكرته يا دكتور عن الإشارة ـ أعترف بكل صدق ـ لم يكن في ذاكرتي على الإطلاق! نعم، أتصور أنه مر عليّ قديما، لكن إحياءك له الآن يضيف بالفعل إجابة أخرى على ما أعرف بخصوص هذه الإشارات. شكرا لإجابتك، ربنا يباركك، وأما شرحك التقديمي للأيقونة فلا أروع، خاصة وأنه جاء مختصرا وفي نفس الوقت وافيا. (هناك بالمناسبة مقال لضعفي عن الأيقونات، يسعدني لو راجعته إذا تيسر الوقت). شكرا مرة أخرى د. اليكتريك على المشاركة. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك.


*​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2012)

في الإيقونات نرى اليد اليمنى للمسيح كعلامة لإعطاء البركة.

أصابع يد المسيح تشير لأربعة حروف: الحروف الأول والأخير من كلمة يسوع وكلمة المسيح في اللغة اليونانية (لإختصار إسم يسوع المسيح)

*I*HCOY*C* يسوع *Ι*ησου*ς*
* X*PICTO*C* المسيح *Χ*ριστο*ς*

والمعنى إن المسيح يُعطي بركة بإسمه.


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218200*


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> في الإيقونات نرى اليد اليمنى للمسيح كعلامة لإعطاء البركة.
> 
> أصابع يد المسيح تشير لأربعة حروف: الحروف الأول والأخير من كلمة يسوع وكلمة المسيح في اللغة اليونانية (لإختصار إسم يسوع المسيح)
> 
> ...



*
**واااو يا زعيم.. **ما يجيبها إلا رجالها صحيح.. ** هي بالفعل "الحروف"!*
*مشاركتك شرف كبير يا روك**.. لدرجة إن مش عايز انزل برسالتي واغطي على اسمك..*

*(الناس عادة يا زعيم لما بيشوفوا اسمك من بره بيفتكروا فيه "مذبحة" جوّا، وبالتالي بيدخلوا كلهم عشان "يتفرجوا"! حتى قالولي مرة وأنا لسه جديد هنا إن "الأحمر" ده لون الدم أصلا، وبالتالي ياريت أول لما أشوفك دخلت أونلاين أخدها أنا من قاصرها واطلع على طول أوفلاين! :smile01 لكن بصدق أشهد لك مش دايما حضورك بيكون معناه "إغلاق" أو "حذف".. بل ربما يكون إجابة جميلة وبركة كبيرة ). *


*أشكرك يا زعيم على المشاركة الحلوة دي.. ربنا يباركك ويحفظك، ويعوضك خاصة إنك أستاذ في "الخدمة الصامتة"، أعلى درجات الخدمة. معظمنا فعلا مش عارفين أصلا إنت بتعمل إيه في المنتدى ده.. ولا كأنك بتعمل حاجة.. "زعيم" بس وخلاص! *:smile01:16_4_10:

​


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218200*



*
**ولا كلمة.. هو بس رابط.. مجرد رابط.. إنما فيه الشفا **

  يا دكتور إنت زي ما بيقولوا "جبت من الآخر".. ساحق ماحق كالعادة.. سيبني بقا أروح أقرا بمزاج التوبيك الرائع ده. أشكر مشاركتك ومحبتك.. كمان الغالية "أمة" ليها مشاركة، يعني ليلتنا صباحي مذاكرة النهارده! شكرا د. باول، أنا الحقيقة وبكل صدق أفتخر بوجودك معنا في هذا الموقع! ربنا يزيدك ويباركك. *:16_4_10:

​


----------

